# Silesian Poppyseed dumplings



## cara (Jun 24, 2007)

schlesische Mohnkloesse

this is a typical recipe from the area my Dad comes from.. It is now a part of Poland.
It's not a typical dumpling, it's just called dumpling ;o)

1 cup poppy seeds
1l/  4 1/3 cups milk
100 gr/ 1/2 cup sugar
50 gr/ 1/4 cup raisins 
50 gr/ 1/4 cup chopped almonds 
50 gr/ 1/4 cup hazelnuts (chopped or grounded) 
1 tbls. vanille extract
2 tbls honey 
1 dash salt
2-3 old dry rolls

cut the rolls into thumb thick slices, cover with two tablespoons sugar, pour over half the milk and let soak
boil up the other half of milk and add the remaining ingridients, cook for ten minutes and stir
layer the poppy seed mass and the soaked rolls in a bowl, finish with poppy seeds..
sprinkle with chopped hazelnuts and cool in a frifge for at least 2hours.

maybe its too sweet, so just cut down the sugar or add some rum

this used to be a typical christmas/New Year- recipe, but I think, it's great all over the year..


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the recipe. The filling looks very familiar. My grandmother who was of Polish, Hungarian, Slovak ancestry used to make cake rolls with such a filling as well as with a walnut filling and a lekvar (Zwetschken?) filling. The dough for the cake rolls was a yeast dough rolled very thin, resulting in a cake that had a lot more filling than dough. Do you grind the mohn seeds?


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice sounding recipe.  I love desserts with poppyseeds in them.  Thanks for sharing, Cara!  

Btw, the amount of milk is not very clear.  Could you clarify it?


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Your recipe sounds yum, cara.  My ancesters are from Hungary & Poland.  First thing that came to mind (with a few of the ingredients) was rugalach - although this is different.  Have to give it a try.  Thank you.


----------



## cara (Jun 26, 2007)

justplainbill, I do not grind the poppy seeds...
but I think I know what you mean with the Zwetschenknoedel.. and I love them ;o)

boufa, milk is 1liter or 4 1/3 cups.. that is what my books says about 1liter ;o)

amy, I do  not know rugalach... is the recipe somewhere here in the forum?


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cara, danke schon!  I just didn't understand what 1l/4 1/3 cups mean.  Now I know.


----------



## cara (Jun 28, 2007)

boufa, I feared something like this would come, but I thought I might give it a try ;o)
that's the mixing of european and american measurements....


----------



## buckytom (Oct 21, 2014)

hi cara.

this looks really good.
 i think i've had this with a layer of prune lekvar.

i have to ask dw if she recognizes this from her parents.


----------

